# Retail Tricks of the Trade



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Courtesy of Rob Carrick of the Globe and Mail, here are some tricks that retailers may try:

http://www.theatlantic.com/business...s-that-consumers-are-hopeless-at-math/259479/


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I would buy the cheaper beer and I always look for the best value on the menu.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Another way retaurants get you on top of the menu physc(hard liquor)is even after the high margins they water down there oz's(i've been told by a bartender they often put in 1/2 to 3/4 oz instead of the full oz your paying(it's even worse with doubles and the ratio)Lookout for a strong 1st sip(they dip the straw in liquor to physc you out)and if you have had a few already your not going to notice.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Really interesting article. Have always liked studies like this. I think some of it applies to not just shopping but investing.

I am still trying to figure out where one buys a beer little less a premium on for $3.60.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

donald said:


> Another way retaurants get you on top of the menu physc(hard liquor)is even after the high margins they water down there oz's(i've been told by a bartender they often put in 1/2 to 3/4 oz instead of the full oz your paying(it's even worse with doubles and the ratio)Lookout for a strong 1st sip(they dip the straw in liquor to physc you out)and if you have had a few already your not going to notice.


Bull, total bull. I've been a bartender/manager for 25 years and I have seen this exactly once, in a crappy restaurant where an obscure, never-ordered bottle was watered. I happened to like this spirit, know my palate, and recognized dilution. I called the liquor board and they issued a fine. Bars would not risk watering down their alcohol- can you imagine the fallout? Liquor inspectors carry specific gravity hydrometers to test suspect bottles, and the penalty can be loss of license.

What does happen though is that corrupt, idiotic "bartenders" will short pour you, add up the differences, and either pocket the sales of the missing shots, drink it, or give it to their friends or to cute girls. This is what is likely being referred to. Skimming/pilferage is rampant in the industry, which is why you need correct bar leadership- we're supposed to be there in the company's and customer's best interests, not to line our pockets. But of course the human race is governed by greed...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

With a standard shot glass, the tall skinny ones most bars use to measure, it is quite easy to short pour and done all the time. One oz is full to the rim, leaving a little space under the rim leaves about 1/4 oz out of the pour, even though it looks pretty full. Pouring to where the fluting begins leaves out 1/2 an oz, even though the glass looks mostly full...

I remember that from when I got my bar tending license years ago, and see short pouring all the time, even with shooters. 

Don't believe me? Grab two glasses and try it out.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> With a standard shot glass, the tall skinny ones most bars use to measure, it is quite easy to short pour and done all the time. One oz is full to the rim, leaving a little space under the rim leaves about 1/4 oz out of the pour, even though it looks pretty full. Pouring to where the fluting begins leaves out 1/2 an oz, even though the glass looks mostly full...
> 
> I remember that from when I got my bar tending license years ago, and see short pouring all the time, even with shooters.
> 
> Don't believe me? Grab two glasses and try it out.


Yes, this is correct. I thought that it was stated that bars water down their liquor, but upon re-reading I think the intended statement was that they shortpour. As I say, most bartenders are corrupt and there for themselves, so yes, shortpouring is unfortunately a reality in many places.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey indexxx,i was meaning the bartender's and not the owner's(i agree it would be sucide to dilute full liquor bottles)along with short pour is the ice factor(easily covered)as you know restaurants love tilting the ice ratio to extremes.I'm not saying it happens often(more so in teeny bopper night clubs or gentleman clubs)not 4/5 star establishments.I've watched bartenders snap the pour back premature on the controlled spouts(leaving that last 20%,while there doing there tom cruise cocktail moves)I know of a guy(complete here say)who owns a few night clubs and there is def tricks the pull.

Don't forget the change(the smart bartenders)know how to give change back to favour even more of a tip-there are those tricks to from the physc aspect.--it all adds up.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

The whole cheap beer thing, I don't know about that. People generally connect price with quality, I think it depends if you're a beer (or insert other item here) connoisseur or a less choosy person.


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

Young&Ambitious said:


> The whole cheap beer thing, I don't know about that. People generally connect price with quality, I think it depends if you're a beer (or insert other item here) connoisseur or a less choosy person.


Indeed. The vast majority of people can't tell the difference between the main brands of fizzy yellow lager. Why pay a premium for Corona, Stella, or Heineken (Yay! Fizzy yellow water that had to travel farther to get there.) If you are going to pay more get the beer that is actually differen/better, not based on the label, colour of the bottle, or the country its from.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

donald said:


> Hey indexxx,i was meaning the bartender's and not the owner's(i agree it would be sucide to dilute full liquor bottles)along with short pour is the ice factor(easily covered)as you know restaurants love tilting the ice ratio to extremes.I'm not saying it happens often(more so in teeny bopper night clubs or gentleman clubs)not 4/5 star establishments.I've watched bartenders snap the pour back premature on the controlled spouts(leaving that last 20%,while there doing there tom cruise cocktail moves)I know of a guy(complete here say)who owns a few night clubs and there is def tricks the pull.
> 
> Don't forget the change(the smart bartenders)know how to give change back to favour even more of a tip-there are those tricks to from the physc aspect.--it all adds up.


Yup, I'm aware of all the tricks that are used to rip off the public in bars. I've bartended and managed busy rooms for over 25 years, so I can safely say I've pretty much seen it all. However, it is far less common than you might think. I for one have never stooped to that type of behaviour and if I see it on one of my bars that person is history.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Jungle said:


> I would buy the cheaper beer and I always look for the best value on the menu.


The mid point purchase is something I do quite often.
For many goods I've found the most expensive is overpriced for my needs, and the cheapest is very low quality.

Somewhere in the middle is a good trade off of features, quality, yet still at a decent price.


----------

